# The pattern for the "hi-top " Slippers



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

My cousin told me to share the pattern so here it is. 
It's real easy (it had to be for me to do it  )






I used Red Heart Super Saver Yarn 
US Size 8 DPNs

Sole:
Cast on 14 st and knit one row
Rw 1: k1,M1, knit to the last stitch,M1, k1
Rw 2: knit across
Repeat these two rows until you have 20 stitches

Knit until sole measures 8(9, 10) inches

Dec rw1: K1 ssk, knit to the last 3 stitches, K 2 tog, K 1
Dec rw 2: knit across
Repeat these two rows until you have 14 stitches

Keep remaining 14 stitches live on a DPN for the next part.

From the first long edge, pick up and knit 28 (32, 36) onto another DPN. 
From the cast on edge, pick up and knit 14 stitches
From the second long edge pick up and knit 28 (32, 36) onto another DPN.

Knit in the round for 7 rows ( 3 rows in sole color, 1 row in shoe color, 3 rows in sole color )
Begin shaping toe:
Knit across 13 stitches knit last stitch with the first stitch of the next needle.
Turn work. Slip the first stitch, and work across 13 stitches purl the remaining st together with the first stitch on the next needle. Continue in this manner until 7 st on each side has been used, Change to shoe color and continue working short rows until 6 st from each side has been used. The remaining stitch count equals 44 (48, 52) stitches

Using the same 14 stitches with which you have been working, cease short rowing and begin knitting in stockinette, flat, over just those 14 stitches, for 14 rows. Bind off loosely. Break yarn.

Rejoin yarn on the knit side of the work.
Begin knitting in stockinette, flat, over the remaining stitches for 10 more rows.
Switch to 2x2 ribbing and knit for 6 rows.
Bind off loosely.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

thank you for the pattern, u did a good job on yours!!


----------



## Kathy Richard (May 28, 2011)

Is there a picture available please???? [email protected] Kathy Richard


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes please put a picture on .I am interested in all slipper patterns


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty, also would love to see a picture.


----------



## tinkfrog (Feb 14, 2011)

Patterns make more sense to me with a picture if you have one. I' m a little slow with understanding ;-)


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

me too. a picture please. thank you o much


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

To see picture click on name chamre2003, then topics created and it is the second topic First project on dpn


----------



## ninetoes (Dec 14, 2011)

They sound great, I too would love a picture. Seems easier when you have a picture. Thank you


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76486-1.html

Picture can be found here. Thanks for the pattern, very cute


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

I would love to see a pictures also!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

tinkfrog said:


> Patterns make more sense to me with a picture if you have one. I' m a little slow with understanding ;-)


Same here.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

OH yes, a picture please to go with this pattern.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

message to tinkfrog--where did you find the frog in your I.D. box---I have a few frog items and now my grand-daughter is becoming froginterested!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you and your cousin.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

grammasandi said:


> message to tinkfrog--where did you find the frog in your I.D. box---I have a few frog items and now my grand-daughter is becoming froginterested!!


here's a link to a few frogs http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4226&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for pattern


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I've been looking for a pattern like this.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

You have made my day---am knitting for ggson to be due in July and this is just so adorable, he will be right in style with these thanks a bunch...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice pattern...thanks for sharing.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Great pattern chamre2003.

I have done something similar but in crochet and because my son was living in my basement, he needed a thicker sole for warmth when walking around.
So I crocheted two soles per slipper and when I went to start the sides, I slipped in a felt liner between the two soles and crocheted through both layers of the sole before starting the sides. This makes it really sturdy.
So this could be done with a knitted one too. Just pick up the stitches through both layers.

I will try the knitted one next. My son moved out now but has taken a basement suite!! so he still needs the warmth of the extra layers.


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

They are very cute, looks like "chuck taylor's" my favorite old school tennis shoes. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76486-1.html Here is a link to the picture for the "Hi-top" slippers


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Great pattern chamre2003.
> 
> I have done something similar but in crochet and because my son was living in my basement, he needed a thicker sole for warmth when walking around.
> So I crocheted two soles per slipper and when I went to start the sides, I slipped in a felt liner between the two soles and crocheted through both layers of the sole before starting the sides. This makes it really sturdy.
> ...


Don't read too well do I? These are for a baby and with no picture I just assumed - silly me. Too late to fix my error - so just ignore me folks. 
Still a good suggestion I made but in the wrong place...


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I am also interested in seeing a pic of the slippers,not 4getting thanks for the instructions : :lol:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you...just in time for that boy baby coming to join the family!


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the pattern posted is for an adult, and that link showed a photo of them done for a tot. I like your idea for the double soles, that would certainly add some extra padding for my problem feet. Thanks for sharing that idea here,


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

ninetoes said:


> They sound great, I too would love a picture. Seems easier when you have a picture. Thank you


Just tried to help. Hope they appear so you can see them here


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, the boots are really lovely and a gr8 colour scheme :thumbup:


----------



## sewbusy (Apr 26, 2012)

Chamre2003, those are soooo cute. I've only seen them done in crochet... I'll have to try them out...Thanks,...sewbusy


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Can you or someone explain what M1 means. It is new to me. Love slipper patterns as our group makes things for the veterans and seniors. Thanks.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

They're adorable! But what size are the instructions written for...?


----------



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

Seahawker said:


> Thank you for the pattern. Can you or someone explain what M1 means. It is new to me. Love slipper patterns as our group makes things for the veterans and seniors. Thanks.


M1 = make one I had to go to you tube to see how it was done as I had no idea how to do it


----------



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

missvix61 said:


> They're adorable! But what size are the instructions written for...?


The baby ones are for about 3-6 months old the adult ones are for sm (med, lg )


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you. I will go to you tube to see it done.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I started these based on your instructions using the red heart super saver yarn but I'm confused. Are these instructions for an adult size. The 20 stitches width for the sole seems very wide and the length seems Very long for a baby. HELP!



chamre2003 said:


> My cousin told me to share the pattern so here it is.
> It's real easy (it had to be for me to do it  )
> 
> I used Red Heart Super Saver Yarn
> ...


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

M1 means make a stitch .you can do this by knitting into the front of the next stitch without releasing the stitch from the needle knit into the bk of the stitch, then knit as normal,OR find the top strand of wool between the needles. lift it onto the left needle and then knit into the back of the stitch.This method leaves amuch neater finish You can also do the same with a purl stitch.
I hope that is clear enough for you,happy knitting


----------



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes The instructions I posted are for adult sizes, the baby pattern is on Ravelry.com


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you. Very helpful. Will try this today.


----------



## pipersdaughter (May 12, 2012)

woohooo - thanks - will be making these soon - love love love them!


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

chamre2003 said:


> My cousin told me to share the pattern so here it is.
> 
> Thank you for creating the pattern and thank you to your cousin for telling you to share it. These are adorable.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern. Pattern is downloaded.


----------

